# The best Mpeg video player - Swamp Video and Desktop Search



## SpectateSwamp (Nov 26, 2010)

There is little doubt that mpeg has become the standard video format on the net and home computing.

Waaay back (2002) when this app's video capabilities were being added; Mpeg gave you the ability to start and stop play anywhere in a clip. For that reason Mpg format became the focus. (Avi Wmv and Vob) videos do play.

When developing custom software; you can suit yourself and that's just what this beauty does. The program has features the others will be working on for years.

The 'golf' option plays each short video in it's entirety then the last 3 seconds (the swing) in slow motion. Within 10 minutes of leaving the golf course the nearly 200 video clips (from 2 camcorders) are up and playing on the clubhouse screen. No software does it better or faster than that. None.

A similar feature for wild wild party video gigs. The Profanity Delay / Censorship option 'PD/C' prevents the final 3 seconds of video from playing. Someone says something nasty. Shut off recording. Someone does something illegal shut off recording etc etc.

By creating a mini video (2secs or less) as the golfers approach the tee; a 'group break' record is created. Now the play back can be done 'random by foursome'. OR for Real Estate - shoot a mini clip outside the house and 5 or 6 from inside and have videos play 'random by property' in the office window.

This player can continuously pick a random video then play a random segment. Freezing for 4 seconds on the last frame. If you have lots of video you'll enjoy random.

There are a number of other great video features. The above are the key ones the competition doesn't have.

A popular video format like MPEG is nothing without great video playback capabilities. Swamp video and desktop search is by far the greatest mpeg player to date. Or any date.  

*www.telusplanet.net/public/stonedan/search.exe
*www.telusplanet.net/public/stonedan/source.txt
For detailed info: Google "spectateswamp" 

Time-line playback makes doing video easy and fast. No video editing - No Joining videos - No Splitting videos. 

4 hours to knowing and mastering Digital Video. Guaranteed!


----------



## SpectateSwamp (Jan 7, 2013)

*Video without commentary soon loses relevance*

The latest feature allows for random replay of "Text - Video" groupings

It runs from a USB stick. Way less wear and tear on you main disk drive.


----------

